# Xorg with Ati



## adripillo (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello, I always installed FreeBSD on computers with nvidia-drivers, this is my first time with ATI. I installed x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati but when I am using KDE or MATE, the desktop gets frozen for some mini secs [presumably milliseconds -- mod.] and on KDE animations are not working, so I think I still need to install or configure something else. My video card is an R7770.

Do I need to add something like 
	
	



```
ati_load=YES
```
 to etc/rc.conf?

This is my /etc/xorg.conf


```
ection "ServerLayout"
<------>Identifier     "X.org Configured"
<------>Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
<------>InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
<------>InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
<------>ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
<------>FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
<------>FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
<------>FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
<------>FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
<------>FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
<------>FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
<------>Load  "extmod"
<------>Load  "record"
<------>Load  "dbe"
<------>Load  "dri"
<------>Load  "dri2"
<------>Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
<------>Identifier  "Keyboard0"
<------>Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
<------>Identifier  "Mouse0"
<------>Driver      "mouse"
<------>Option<>    "Protocol" "auto"
<------>Option<>    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
<------>Option<>    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
<------>Identifier   "Monitor0"
<------>VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
<------>ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           <-----># [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"     <-----># [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen" <-----># [<bool>]
<------>Identifier  "Card0"
<------>Driver      "vesa"
<------>VendorName  "Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]"
<------>BoardName   "Cape Verde XT [Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition]"
<------>BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
<------>Identifier "Screen0"
<------>Device     "Card0"
<------>Monitor    "Monitor0"
<------>SubSection "Display"
<------><------>Viewport   0 0
<------><------>Depth     1
<------>EndSubSection
<------>SubSection "Display"
<------><------>Viewport   0 0
<------><------>Depth     4
<------>EndSubSection
<------>SubSection "Display"
<------><------>Viewport   0 0
<------><------>Depth     8
<------>EndSubSection
<------>SubSection "Display"
<------><------>Viewport   0 0
<------><------>Depth     15
<------>EndSubSection
<------>SubSection "Display"
<------><------>Viewport   0 0
<------><------>Depth     16
<------>EndSubSection
<------>SubSection "Display"
<------><------>Viewport   0 0
<------><------>Depth     24
<------>EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## L4mb0fG0D (Dec 14, 2013)

Same here. My Nvidia burned, and I bought a Radeon R9 280x. FreeBSD KDE is too slow. Installing the nvidia driver was very simple, but I do not know how to install the driver for my Radeon.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 14, 2013)

Acceleration on ATI requires the KMS drivers for ATI cards.  At present, these are only supported on FreeBSD 10 and later.


----------



## L4mb0fG0D (Dec 14, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Acceleration on ATI requires the KMS drivers for ATI cards.  At present, these are only supported on FreeBSD 10 and later.



I read about it. But why is the performance so bad? To move the mouse is slow. My PC: Intel core i7 930 2.8 GHz,6 GB RAM DDR3, Radeon r9 280x.


----------



## L4mb0fG0D (Dec 14, 2013)

I think I'll wait for the stable FreeBSD 10


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 14, 2013)

Moving the mouse pointer should not be slow.  That is more likely a configuration problem.  Please show your xorg.conf.


----------



## adripillo (Dec 14, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Acceleration on ATI requires the KMS drivers for ATI cards.  At present, these are only supported on FreeBSD 10 and later.




I am using FreeBSD 10-RC1*.*


----------



## adripillo (Dec 14, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Moving the mouse pointer should not be slow.  That is more likely a configuration problem.  Please show your xorg.conf.



I_n_ my case _it_ is not slow 100% of the time, just that when you are moving the mouse sometimes for some _milli_seconds it goes so slow that it almost seems to freeze. And KDE4 does not has any effect when change desktop number. _[ What? ]_

Some time ago I remember there was some kind of glxgears or something to test if the video card ac_c_eleration was working fine, but now I do not know how to test it.

 I do not know if in etc/rc.conf I need to add 
	
	



```
ati_load=YES
```
 or something si_m_i_l_ar.
 I do not know how to test if it is working or not.
 I do not know if I need to add something else _i_n xorg.conf


----------



## trh411 (Dec 14, 2013)

Even with 10.0-RC1, if you want KMS support, you will need to have the following statements in /etc/make.conf *before* you build x11/xorg:


```
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
WITH_KMS=yes
```

The following may be helpful https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics.


----------



## ORTO-DOX (Dec 15, 2013)

trh411 said:
			
		

> Even with 10.0-RC1, if you want KMS support, you will need to have the following statements in /etc/make.conf *before* you build x11/xorg:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


For me and my HD2600 I need except your options also that:

```
WITH_GALLIUM="yes"
```
And I have all graphics working fine and much faster that on FreeBSD 9 with not KMS-enabled infrastructure.


----------



## vg (Dec 16, 2013)

adripillo said:
			
		

> This is my /etc/xorg.conf
> 
> ```
> <------>Driver      "vesa"
> ...


Why
	
	



```
Driver = "vesa"
```
Maybe "ati" or "radeon"?


----------



## adripillo (Dec 26, 2013)

trh411 said:
			
		

> Even with 10.0-RC1, if you want KMS support, you will need to have the following statements in /etc/make.conf *before* you build x11/xorg:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Done, still no difference. It is the same xorg.conf as before.


----------



## adripillo (Dec 26, 2013)

I also tried taking a look at this http://mg.pov.lt/xorg.conf



```
Driver = "radeon" or "ati"
```


but none of them worked


----------



## binyo66 (Jan 24, 2014)

For 2 years I had stuck with ATI Radeon HD in my computer at home (FreeBSD 8.2, and FreeBSD 8.4) and it was always end up been used as VESA. Using KMS, using with WITH_NEW_XORG=yes or not in make.conf , adding VIDEO_CARD="fbdev vesa radeon ati radeonhd mga" in make.conf, download radeon source and installed from ati site, searching google etc, I don't remember how many times I had to recompile xorg until I finally gave up. I bought NVidia and it has been working perfect. Unfortunately NVidia has problem with Windows + PAE stuff (but I don't care much P ). However, if any can give a clue how to make ATI Radeon HD been recognized for FreeBSD 8.4, I would appreciate it  :e .


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 24, 2014)

KMS will not work with older branches of FreeBSD.  For Radeon, I'd recommend updating to 10.0.


----------

